# Grimm's Tiny Homemade Pull Harness!



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Made my pup a tiny harness out of Paracord. It's probably not balanced right but it's not like she is going to be pulling anything of any substancial weight lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha! She is so cute!!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! She was like "Its soo HOT!" And kept trying to go into the shade. She had no problem pulling the lil 12oz gatorade bottle full of water into the shade lol. I had some very soft terry-clothish like yarn for baby hats and blankets and that's what I used to pad the harness.

Her "bed" or "crate" is a hamster cage lol! She is so little my smallest dog crate was still to big to potty train her with.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

that is to funny ! cute pup my friend !


----------



## tlcopeland (Aug 31, 2013)

i love it she's so tiny


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you! Yes, she is TINY! That harness would fit a coke can!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I think that's about the coolest thing I've seen ina while...

very creative my friend....

now......make a mini dragsled hahaha


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Mccoy: I measured her the same way I'd measure one of my dogs if I were going to order it a custom harness.. 

Then I took one really long piece of paracord (used a piece I knew would be too long just incase) and then I folded it evenly in half and tied a loop in the middle leaving the ends free. 

Next I measured how long I wanted the loop to behind her from the place where the shoulder straps cross under her chest. 

At the crossing I tied another knot. 

I ran the loose ends, from that knot under her chest, over her shoulders to where they'd cross between her blades and tied a knot there too. 

From there I ran a loose end down from the "x" on her shoulders and tied it to the piece that runs along her rib cage and up between her front legs, just behind her elbow (like in where it's tied behind the elbow in the pictures) Did same thing on both sides.. 

After I tied the know (a square Knot to help prevent slipping) I cut the excess off leaving about 1/3 inch to burn and flatten the end over as much of the knot as I could to prevent slipping and keep it from pulling through. 

Did that on both sides. 

I then, using the excess, tied once piece of paracord to the strap on the dog's right side that I just tied off. (The ones running from the knot between her blades down her side and are tied off behind her elbows) and ran it across her back to be tied to same strap, only farther behind the elbow, and on the left side of the dog. 

Do this for both sides.. Right to left and left to right. It makes the diamond on the back (or in my case a crooked "O") I cut off the excess on these also in the same way making sure to press the melted nylon over as much of the knot as possible. 

Then I took some thick super soft yarn (3 pieces) and braided it around the paracord (Not overly tight, but I continously slid it up the paracord, cramming as much yarn on it as could with out adding "too" much bulk). 

I did each strap individually and lightly singed the ends after cutting it off. It feels kinda like a roasted marsh mallow lol. You want to treat it like marsh mallow too. Don't burn to much or it will be hard and crunchy. Just lightly toast it to firm the outer edges  

I also wrapped the knots very well (maybe a little over board) bc I didn't want them to create pressure points since the melted nylon was hard like plastic. 

Then, I went and found a good straight stick, of decent thickness, (I think I used beech) and saw of both ends to make it the width I wanted and still have smooth thick ends.. 

Then I took tiny little eye screws and screw through the paracord and into the "spreader stick" ..

I then tied a small gatorade bottle (full of water) to the loop as my weight.. I could make a mini drag sled lol.. but right small random house hold items seem to suffice plently of weight  

No.. It's not really adjustable.. But I just had some left over paracord and a random idea .. haha 



The whole assembly time was probably 1.5-2hrs. A good portion of that was locating the right stick and trying to get everything as even as possible as I kind of used Grimm as my maniquin (sp?) while making it, and she wanted to play violent head shaking tug of war with it instead of wear it  Gotta love my lil Grimm. Then she kept barking and growling at it while it wasn't on her and chasing the loose ends of paracord dangling in front of her making it a total pain and joy all at the same time. 

And thank you welder! I was proud of it! It passed our test run without needing any repairs or adjustments.. Which for me.. usually never happens!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

mccoypitbulls said:


> great play by play for folks who wanna make one - cant add rep but tried!!
> u could probably market those as a pup training harness - i mean it looks very nice..
> like the pop can? the pup is pullin...lol


Haha! Thank you! I may try that.. I think I'll need a little more practice at making them in terms of measurements and then making the end product fit those measurements without the actual puppy.. I guess I could do "premade" sizes....

I'll have to get more paracord for sure! I don't have anymore puppies for testers though.. But grimm is growing..


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Well thanks! Makes me feel awesome a little bit  

I'm getting some more paracord. I may edit the original design and experiment with it some... Successful harnesses I can try to sell I guess. 

Pricing?


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok.. I got more paracord. I was thinking $10 for now, until I can establish the best way and the difference between fancy and basic.. Maybe $5 shipping like you said. 

I am going to start a 6" from chest bone to withers tonight and see how well I can stay true to the measurements I give myself..


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Almost finished with the 6" one. It's turning out well. Will post photo's when I'm totally finished.. 

If anyone wants one measure the pup as you would for a competition harness..


----------

